
How did you choose the name for your web company? - kingnothing

======
bootload
One of the founders of a startup I once worked for, took great pride in naming
his startup using a euphemism for his todger (Monty Python, meaning of life,
Part VI: The Autumn Years, _'not the Noel Coward Song'_
<http://www.guntheranderson.com/v/data/isntitaw.htm> )

Now as a private company this was fine. But I imagine there was lots of
chuckling going on explaining this question to the VC's and companies who
eventually invested. The biggest laugh came as the company eventually went
public and was sold out to a rather conservative consulting company. Took a
while till the name was dropped.

------
kyro
Just write down a bunch, A BUNCH, of words that relate to the purpose of your
site, the effects you want it to have on society, etc. and just sift through
them. Try and combine them, but keep it short.

------
figgy
:: I made up the name.

:: It's one word

:: People here it and wonder what it is - drives them a bit crazy and they
just have to find out (or so we always hope)

:: It's easy to say, sounds friendly

:: Easy to spell

:: Timeless/trend-less

Those are the basic tools we used. From there it was a lot of laughter and
fun. :)

------
staunch
I like nonsensical names because descriptive names tend to sound extremely
boring and can limit you. With time anything you choose will come to feel
familiar.

One method I like to start with is using foreign words written in latin
alphabet. Japanese works great.

Here's a good site with vocabulary lists: <http://www.learn-
japanese.info/indexv.html>

------
kingnothing
I'm in the midst of working on a couple of different ideas for a web app and
am having a hard time coming up with good names. Any advice?

~~~
gibsonf1
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=17449>

------
edawerd
I pretty much based the name of my company based on what domain names were
available. I wanted it to be short, catchy, and easy to remember. I'm not the
most creative person, so I asked some friends for suggestions. In the end, it
was my friend who came up with the name (mygrub.net)

------
wammin
searching GoDaddy for a good domain, we stumbled on wamily.com and it was
available and so perfect. Wamily = "Web Family". The choice of the name
actually helped us shape the product.

------
dawie
Try <http://grabagooddomain.com.>

